# My new hobby



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't remember how, but I recently got into the hobby of Pyrography (aka woodburning. 


This is going to be the headboard for a bed for the little ones! I'm so excited!



It's the Gryphon from the original Alice in Wonderland sketches. 

There is a 2nd bed in the works that I haven't yet chosen a picture for. They may end up as bunk beds, so I'm trying to come up with a theme :daisy:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow that is awesome!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

This one isn't particularly chihuahua related, it's just a practice piece, but I think he's cute so thought I would share 



Still haven't decided on a good pick for the 2nd bed. As soon as BF gets his butt moving and pieces the first bed together I will post finished pics!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, that's really awesome  I wish I could do that.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG... what beautiful art work!!!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

How cool! Both pieces are wonderful!


----------

